# 6.5 HP Tecumseh, Make Faster?



## PaullyD (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey I've got a 6.5 HP Tecumseh (model # 0HH65GC, if that means anything) on a gokart. I do not know much about the internals on small engines and was wondering if there was anything that can be done besides getting another engine that would make if faster!

i.e. Governor Adjustment, Replacement Parts?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

There's nothing you can do for a Tecumseh engine. If you really want a fast engine, you need to get a B&S or Kohler and build it up with a new cam, crank, and pistons.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, b&s would be my pick, a tecumsehs rod would snap easy over the set rpm limit.


----------

